# Creamy CM? A sign or not? 4-6dpo



## Nectar

Hi ladies,

I am 6dpo and have been having creamy, lotion-like CM for the last 2 days.

I've been reading up on it and it_ kind of_ looks like it could be a early sign but I'm pretty confused with all the opinions!

What do you think? I think I'm usually fairly dry between O and AF.


----------



## MsLesley

Unfortunately no...not really. I have this every month. When I was pregnant...I noticed I would get lots of cm around when af was expected to start...i would run to the bathroom thinking it was my period.


----------



## Platinumvague

Actually I think it could be.Every day after I ovulated leading up to my BFP at 14 DPO I had a ton of lotiony white cm.It was so bad I kept checking to see if it was my period.It can go either way.Good luck! Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Nectar

Ohhhh thanks for your thoughts, ladies. :)

Anyone else?


----------



## stacey3690

:dust:mee thats how i thought i was pg lots an i mean lots of cm from about 3dpo i felt really wet lol lots and lots of babys dust for u xxx:dust::dust:


----------



## ajsmummy86

I just got my BFP today and that was how i started, good luck hun x


----------



## AliBiz

I always have creamy CM after OV, regardless of whether I am pg or not. I have read that after OV, reading CM is not reliable.


----------



## laodicean

I too often get loads of creamy CM in the run up to AF - well, some months I do, and some months I don't.

I think it's one of those things that happens in normal menstrual cycles and in early pregnancy. If it's new for you though it might mean something. Good luck!


----------



## Nectar

Thanks so much everyone. I guess I'll find out in few days. I really really hope this is our month!! If not, I'm going to doc as long cycles driving me crazy!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I'm 5dpo and I've been having some creamy cm ..hopefully this is a good sign! Fx for bfps :)


----------



## Nectar

mixedbeauty - yes! Big fingers crossed for both of us. How long have you been trying?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I've been more ntnp for about 7 months. I only use opks. You?


----------



## Nectar

I've been technically trying since I came off BCP in Feb. But seeing I had to wait 5months to get a cycle after stopping BCP this is only my 4th month of trying....and because I've ovulated so late, some cycles I haven't BD-ed at the right time!

So this month is definitely my best shot - I BD-ed twice a day on the day before and day of ovulation.

I use OPKs and temping.


----------



## psychnut09

I am 9DPO and I have been having the same thing for days now. I was wondering this very thing. Thanks for letting me stalk your thread for an answer! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Nectar said:


> I've been technically trying since I came off BCP in Feb. But seeing I had to wait 5months to get a cycle after stopping BCP this is only my 4th month of trying....and because I've ovulated so late, some cycles I haven't BD-ed at the right time!
> 
> So this month is definitely my best shot - I BD-ed twice a day on the day before and day of ovulation.
> 
> I use OPKs and temping.

Well that's good you're catching O now, when do you plan to test?


----------



## Nectar

@ psychnut - you're welcome! so it still seems kind of 50-50 that is could be a sign? I am trying not to get TOO hopeful because I have thought I was preg before and then I wasn't! When are you testing?

@ mixedbeauty - I want to test Wed 16. That will be 10dpo and it is my anniversary so I thought that would be very nice IF (and I mean IF) I get that BFP! What about you?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Nectar said:


> @ psychnut - you're welcome! so it still seems kind of 50-50 that is could be a sign? I am trying not to get TOO hopeful because I have thought I was preg before and then I wasn't! When are you testing?
> 
> @ mixedbeauty - I want to test Wed 16. That will be 10dpo and it is my anniversary so I thought that would be very nice IF (and I mean IF) I get that BFP! What about you?

Haha oops for the thanks I accidentally pushed it on my phone. But I'll be testing Thursday I'll be 10dpo then too!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Oh an to get a bfp an your anniversary would be wonderful. I have my fx for you


----------



## psychnut09

I usually don't test til the day af is due, which is Friday the 18th...buttt Wednesday is my birthday so... I might squeeze one in then..ill be 12DPO. Tonight I noticed that my tatas are real sore and looking a bit diff in color.. and I have been peeing a lot. But I have been sick too so trying to not get my hopes too high... with my DS I knew pretty quickly even without testing just had a feeling. This is our first month trying for #2.. so we will see :) only thing I feel is a severe urge to test which is so not like me.


----------



## Nectar

@mixedbeauty - great! Can't wait to find out how you go on THursday!

@psychnut - sounds pretty promising! Happy birthday for Wed! My 30th was last week and if I'm lucky this time I will have conceived on my 30th bday - how cool! Did it take you long to conceive DS?


----------



## psychnut09

We were NTNP for about 6 or7 months then serious trying for 7months. It would be nice for it to happen quicker this time! Ha


----------



## Nectar

Yes, definitely, I hope so too! Well, for what it's worth, I know quite a few people who took a little while to get preg with #1 and then fell preg straight away with #2....so I am feeling hopeful for you!


----------



## psychnut09

Aww thank you! My tatas are absolutely killing me today! I think I might test in the morning. Haha I don't want to keep taking cold meds if I am pregnant. I have never tested early before though so I keep going back and forth if I should or not.


----------



## Nectar

Ohhhh exciting! R u still having creamy cm? My temp was at a new high this morning - could be good sign......8dpo today for me


----------



## psychnut09

Yes I sure am. Which isnt all that unusual for me around AF though.. but not this early before. I am going to test in the morning. :) Went and got some this evening. If BFN then I will wait til Friday to do another :) I am now at about 11 DPO. Keep your fingers crossed for me! :) I will keep mine crossed for you darling! Hopefully we both get BFP's and can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im no longer having creamy cm. I am 6dpo.


----------



## psychnut09

Mixedbeauty you have plenty of time love! Any other syptoms??


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Today ive just been really hungry with body aches.. Hbu??


----------



## psychnut09

Super sore bbs, a back ache, can't stand steak tonight (which is one of my fav foods), however I have been very sick with an awful cold so all could be because of that...haha... I don't normally syptom spot or test early, however, I am testing in the morning :) I just can't wait...hahaha


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Awesome, ill check back for your results! Gl :)


----------



## Nectar

Hi girls,

Mixedbeauty - yesterday and today I haven't really had creamy CM anymore....so I only had it til 6dpo.

I am 8dpo today and I felt crampy all day....it was really noticeable.

I am feeling really hopeful while trying not to set myself up for disappointment too much!


----------



## newhope11

13 dpo and bfp tonite! i had lotiony cm since about 4 dpo....


----------



## beth30

I'm also 8dpo today, and I have been having some creamy CM, but every now and then I get a sticky stretchy glob of offwhite discharge with no smell. Definitily not ewcm. Normally I'm dry as a bone down there up until time for AF. I wish I had tracked my cm the past two bfp's I got. But I did note cm this month in my symptoms list, so if i get my bfp I'll have something to refer to if it isn't a sticky bean.


----------



## beth30

newhope11 said:


> 13 dpo and bfp tonite! i had lotiony cm since about 4 dpo....

YAY!! CONGRATS!! Did you post a picture in the test forum??


----------



## newhope11

Having troubles getting it to work so its being posted via charlie.lael in "red-faced..."


----------



## newhope11

Im going to take a dig in the am...this was done in evening w pretty dilute pee. lol. was expecting it to be a "throwaway" test....but i was frusterated by this heat rash and the fact that my hair is shedding like crazy!


----------



## beth30

LoL! My hair is shedding all the time!! LoL! so I can't use that as a symptom!! Going to take a peek at your test!


----------



## Nectar

Newhope - WOW so excited for you! Huge congrats! Any other symptoms? Do you usually get creamy CM?

Beth - fingers crossed for us! Both 8dpo. When are you testing?


----------



## newhope11

I dont normally notice cm too much...but i think its usually clear, not white.


----------



## psychnut09

Test was a BFN! ugh... this is why I don't symptom spot, just going to wait it out if no AF by sat or sun ill test again. With Jax I tested day AF was due and it was really light so maybe I don't produce as much HCG in earlier days. 
If its not our month then there is always next!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

newhope11 said:


> 13 dpo and bfp tonite! i had lotiony cm since about 4 dpo....

Congrats!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Nectar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Mixedbeauty - yesterday and today I haven't really had creamy CM anymore....so I only had it til 6dpo.
> 
> I am 8dpo today and I felt crampy all day....it was really noticeable.
> 
> I am feeling really hopeful while trying not to set myself up for disappointment too much!

I think I only had it from 2/3-5dpo. When are you testing


----------



## Nectar

I was going to test tomorrow Wed but now I can't decide as that will only be 10dpo. You?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im testing weds too. And cm came back couldnt tell what time only say it in the toilet. Sorry tmi


----------



## brittanyaliss

Nectar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Mixedbeauty - yesterday and today I haven't really had creamy CM anymore....so I only had it til 6dpo.
> 
> I am 8dpo today and I felt crampy all day....it was really noticeable.
> I am feeling really hopeful while trying not to set myself up for disappointment too much!

I thought I was the only one, AF is due in 2 days and 
iv'e been having cramping all day.. i don't want to get my hopes up but its tge only thing I can think about..


----------



## fiiminglee

It was so bad I kept checking to see if it was my period.It can go either way.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Well today was 7dpo and I dont know what type of cm I had, but it was definitely there. When I went to the bathroom I could see it falling out of me (sorry tmi) .. but wasnt able to actually touch it!


----------



## Nectar

Sounds like interesting things are happening for everyone! Be sure to let us know when you test


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I will. Looks like creamy cm is back. Fx!


----------



## psychnut09

Going to test again tomorrow... my app on my phone says AF is due Friday but my ticker says tomorrow ... bbs still super sore and a tiny bit of cramping... could just be witch coming though.. guess we will see soon :) 
All your guys' symptoms sound promising!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Nectar

Let us know ASAP! I am going to try to wait. I am only 10 dpo so I want to hold out another day or two.


----------



## psychnut09

Yeah I was gutted with a BFN yesterday morning. But I was only 10DPO ish.. so hopefully it was just too early :) I have symptoms so idk..haa only my second cycle since mirena came out so it woll be ok if its not my time yet.


----------



## Nectar

Ok we are exactly the same now then. I resisted testing this morning (10dpo) BUT when I got home from work I gave in! And it was a BFN - boooo :(

But my creamy CM has definitely come back....so maybe all hope is not lost for both of us? I really really hope so!


----------



## psychnut09

BFN today so no more testing until Saturday for me. If AF hasn't shown that is.


----------



## Nectar

Ohh I'm sorry! Hang in there though,you're not out til AF shows!


----------



## psychnut09

Thanks. I am a bit disappointed but know everything happens for a reason. I am only on my second cycle since Mirena removal so not having too high of hopes for a BFP for a little bit :)


----------



## overcaffien8d

Creamy CM is considered an early sign, but lots of women who are not pregnant report it too...so I would compare it to what YOUR normal cm each cycle, rather than as a general pg symptom. GL


----------



## psychnut09

Witch got me this morning. On to another month! Praying for my BFP for Christmas! :)


----------



## Nectar

Ohh darn, sorry Hun. I am 13dpo. My temp is still up but creamy cm had a slight brown tinge to it today which probably means pre-AF spotting is here??


----------



## psychnut09

could be implantation too if I have read correctly about it :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you love!! I hope this is it!!


----------



## Nectar

Thanks hun but my temp dropped today. I am 14dpo. Still got a bit of spotting so I am assuming AF will come to visit later today. :cry:

*DARN!* :growlmad:

How long are your cycles? Mine have been around 48 days which means I have to wait to about Christmas Eve before I O again. Can you believe that? Seems too far away!


----------



## psychnut09

Mine have been about 28-29 days... I used to have really irregular cycles when I was very young but then was on birth control for like 6ish years then had DS and then went on the Mirena for a year and change (big mistake!!! That thing was wretched)


----------



## Nectar

The pill was wretched for me, took nearly 5 months to have an AF after coming off in Feb. now my cycles are still long.

Weird can't see any spotting now, temp is back up. But I guess 14dpo is WAY too late for implantation. I'm sure AF will be here any minute...


----------



## psychnut09

Your not out until it shows :) Keep your chin up!


----------



## Nectar

AF arrived today! :cry:

Now I have the l-o-n-g wait until my next chance! :wacko:

I'm going to the doc on Thursday. I wonder if she can do anything about these long cycles?


----------

